

Of Evil Accidentally Summoned by a Sorcerer's Disciples - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0312/

======
dalke
Great title. A more descriptive one is: "how static code analysis can spot
problems."

For the curious, the link from the first image goes to a missing pastebin. The
original cartoon is at
[http://abstrusegoose.com/249](http://abstrusegoose.com/249) .

